# Smoked Fish?



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anybody out there know how to smoke 
fish? Been wanting to try this for 
a while now. (Especially for bluefish) 

Please be very specific on what type 
of machine (where can I buy it)

Marinades? How long

etc, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I posted a recipe on here a long time ago for smoked striper, but it will work for blues- look on page 3 of the recipes board and it is still there.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I used to smoke fish all the time but I gave up because I had a hard time keeping them lit  

In all seriousness it is very easy to do. You don't even have to buy a smoker. Any charcoal grill will work. A basic brine solution is 1 cup pickling salt(don't use regular table salt) to 10 cups water. I usually add a 1/4 cup of brown or regular sugar and add some spices to the mix...no real recipe I just grab whatever is available. Brine whole fish under 4 lbs for 12-18 hrs and larger fish 24-48 hrs. Fillets should be brined a minimum of 12-18 hrs although I tend to brine them for at least 24 hrs. If you buy a commercially made smoker just follow the direction. I have one but left it at my parents years ago when I moved out so I just use a charcoal grill. It works well but you really have to monitor the temp to keep from drying the fish out. I just throw in a few handfulls of charcoal enough to create a single loosely spaced layer in the bottom of the grill. You can use either chunks of wood or dust. You have to soak the wood to keep it from burning up. I prefer to use hickory, but you can use mesquite or cherry as well. Oil the rack and throw the fish on. Periodically throw a handfull of chip or dust on the coals and to keep things smoking. The fish is normally done in about 6-8 hrs although I think it comes out better if you keep the heat low and smoke it longer. I also tend to go heavy on the wood because I like a strong smokey flavor, the dust is my preference. Make sure you let it cool b4 you try it. I remember the first time I smoked fish I tried it fresh off the rack and was disgusted. I nearly threw it out but I'm glad I didn't because it was excellent once it cooled. In the past I have always smoked oily fish like trout, blues, and mackerel, but I really want to experiment with lean fish like seabass. Good luck.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks! Sounds like a project for
a lazy fall sunday while watching
some football games.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

No problemo guys, you looking to smoke something. Here is my non commercial input into total smoking from pork to fish. Visit my new site at www.junkyardBBQ.com and see me transform a big oil drum to a true southern smoker. Plus I will give addendums to smaller versions. 

Here's the deal, if it uses gas you can kiss you're ass cause it ain't worth a ant's fart. Either charcoal or wood or you're grillin in the hood.

Boatrage.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

The recipe that I use is one that was published by Ed Starbird who smokes salmon commercially. I used this the first time I ever tried to smoke fish several years ago and it works great every time.

1. Brine for one large salmon fillet: 1 cup kosher salt and 1 cup dark brown sugar in 3 quarts of water. I usually do 2 or 3 fillets at a time so increase the amount of brine by 2 or 3 times. 
2. Brining time: 8 hr.
3. Rinse fish in cold water and dry with paper towel.
4. Continue to air-dry skin side down on rack overnight in refrigerator.
5. Bright and early - fire up smoker. The trick is to get smoke without letting the temperature go much above 100F. 
6. Put the fish in and smoke for about 8 hours letting the temperature come up to about 160F max in the last hour.
7. Remove fish the minute the internal temperature reaches 140F.

I am on my third smoker, a Brinkman Cimeron, and it is the St Croix of smokers. Short of making your own smoker like Boatrage I highly recommend it. It has a separate firebox with 2 adjustable vents making it easy to control the temperature. Also it is made out of 1/4" metal which makes for realy steady heat.

My favorite gadget is a remote thermometer. Stick the probe in the fish, set the alarm for the setting you want, and put the remote unite in your pocket and you can wander with out worrying about over heating.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Duke and Fluke, I'll stick those tips into my dittybag for use later. Glad to find out that blues smoke well, always wanted to find a good use for them. Anyone ever smoke mullet. I had some about 10 years ago and it was out of sight. 

How bout catfish, I've got a pond full of them and don't much care for them fried!!

I am just now working on the big smoker, but I do smoked boston butt and ribs on a gas grill that I converted to charcoal. I got tied up in the propane rage but never liked the outcome. So I yanked the burner, made some airflow holes.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I used to smoke mullet back when I lived in NW Florida. You are right. It's excellent. Any oily fish turns out good.

Blues' good too, but I've only had good luck with smaller snappers left whole.

Once you get the smoker set up, try the same brine with a bunch of chicken thighs. Leave them in the brine overnight in the fridge. Then smoke. The meat looks and tastes just like ham.  

.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Has anyone tried brining ribs?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Sort of. 
I boil mine in very salty water for about 45 min before throwing on the grill. Once on the grill, you just have to dry them out a little and put on the sauce. Always come out tender and juicy.

Never tried smoking them.

.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Fish Bait. Never have soaked ribs in brine, but what I do (and this is one of my trade secrets) is a set up a good sized pot about 3/4 full of water with a good heap of Lawry's seasoned salt and bring it to a boil. Then I add about a cup of cider vinegar to the pot along with the ribs. I let the pot come back up to a good simmer then take it off the stove and let it sit for 30 minutes. Then on to the smoker. I do this also with my boston butts. I think it sort of seals the whole mess so the juices stay in better. Oh this also works really well with whole chicken.


----------

